# Tv led  curvo Samsung con fuente dañada



## tito2 (Mar 27, 2019)

Hola colegas.
La fuente de una tv Samsung modelo UN48H8000AG se encuentra dañada .
Detecté un Mosfet K10A60W en corto, al parecer a consecuencia de una humedad en un filtro de 84uF 450V .
No he encontrado ese Mosfet pero encontré el K15A60D el cual soporta el mismo voltaje vdss de 600 V y vgss +/-30V, ¿Alguien ha reemplazado con éste componente ? 
Tampoco he encontrado el condensador de 84uF 450V , pienso reemplazar con 2 de 47uF 450V.
Alguna sugerencia por favor y si tuviesen el diagrama de la fuente sería genial.


----------



## capitanp (Mar 27, 2019)

si queres fijate el IC de cada fuente, busca el datasheet  y ahi tenes el diagrama bastante aproximado

pero siempre es lo mismo los cap, el IC , el mosfet o las resistencias de bajo valor lindantes al mosfet


----------



## tito2 (Mar 27, 2019)

Recien estoy entrando en reparaciones de audio y video y por eso es la duda si alguien a remplazado el mosfet K10A60W por el K15A60D y que ha funcionado bien .


----------



## sergiot (Mar 27, 2019)

Deberia funcionar, casi siempre se tiene que trabajar con reemplazos, en tu caso iría sin problemas ya que es de mayor corriente, lo unico que tenes que tener en cuenta es la calidad del repuesto, si son de calidad dudosa va a tomar mas temperatura de lo normal o durar menos de 1 minuto.


----------



## tito2 (Mar 27, 2019)

Ok.
Gracias por la sugerencia  voy a reemplazar el mosfet ...queria saber si esos condesadores de 84uf 450v sok comerciales ya que no enocontre en las tiendas .
Por mientras los reemplazare por dos de 47uf 450v ...ya que son del filtrado


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2019)

Ojo que si voló el Mosfet , cómo ya te dijo Capitamp , es común que vuele el integrado que lo controla.

Sigue el camino de la pata 1 del Mosfet a ver a dónde llega , seguramente tenga alguna resistencia de bajo valor y algún diódo (también medir) , seguramente el integrado esté del otro lado de la placa.


----------



## tito2 (Mar 27, 2019)

Hola amigos.
Rrvise el integrado de control spc7011f y no tiene corto asi mismo revise las resitencias diodos y transistores donde se encuentra el integrado y todo esta bien.
Solo tengo una duda hay unas resistencias en paralelo de bajo valor 0.8ohm cada uno pero no estoy seguro si son resistencias fusibles o  bobinas..en la placa dice RP .
El integrado spc7011f son comerciales?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2019)

tito2 dijo:


> Revisé el integrado de control spc7011f y no tiene corto


 
Cómo lo haz hecho ?



tito2 dijo:


> El integrado spc7011f son comerciales?


 
Si son comunes y vales 2 dólares . . . es un "Corrector de Factor de Potencia ( PFC ) " con el cual los capacitores de filtro levantarán 400Vdc


----------



## tito2 (Mar 27, 2019)

Hice mediciones segun la circuiteria en el datasheet del integrado.
Consulte en algunas tiendas y no he conseguido ese integrado.


----------



## tito2 (Mar 28, 2019)

Hola compañeros.
Es normal que  caliente el disipador donde esta el mosfet  de la etapa de hot ya que coloque un reemplazo del original y remplaze un filtro de 82uf 450v por dos filtros de 47yf 450v para su equivalente en la etapa de rectificacion (94uf 450v)y la diferencia no es mucho. 
Como es primera vez que reparo este tv no se si sera normal ese recalentamiento y si este tipo de fuentes de tv toleran esa pequeña diferencia de capacidad.
He reparado monitores y tarjetas procesadoras en el rubro de entretenimiento y casi siempre reemplazaba capacidades mayores a las originales y no tenia problemas no se si en tv sera igual alguna sugerencia porfavor.


----------



## sergiot (Mar 28, 2019)

Es normal en cierta medida, al no saber cual es el valor de temperatura que notas vos, no sabemos si esta bien o esta mal, si lo podes tocar con el dedo por varios segundos sin quemarte esta bien, pero si al tocar a los 2 segundos no podes seguir tocando porque quema, eso esta mal. Un tr de mala calidad hace eso, y no tiene que ver porque sea el reemplazo, otra cosa es saber que es lo que lo quemó al original, quizas el exceso de temperatura sea la causa.


----------



## tito2 (Mar 28, 2019)

Si se puede tocar por  varios segundos  pero es la parte donde mas caliente se siente .
El que provoco el corto del original fue por un corto circuito detecte unas pistas quemadas en los terminales de un condensador de filtrado en la etapa hot.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 28, 2019)

¿ Tenés osciloscopio para ver que está saliendo del spc7011f ?


----------



## tito2 (Mar 28, 2019)

No tengo osciloscopio .
La fuente ha estado como 4 horas de prueba  y la temperarura ha estado constante .
En un rato ensamblo la tv para ver como trabaja con carga


----------



## sergiot (Mar 29, 2019)

El valor RDs de los mosfet eran iguales?? la velocidad de comutación es igual al original?? sin osciloscopio es dificil saber si el pulso en la compuerta es correcto, si no alcanza para hacerlo trabajar en el modo abierto-cerrado y queda en una zona intermedia puede levantar mucha temperatura, es como cuando el transistor no llega a la saturación o al corte.


----------



## tito2 (Abr 2, 2019)

El valor de rds es 0.31 y el de mosfet original es de 0.327 ...hasta la fecha la tv esta funcionando bien.
Gracias por las sugerencias..


----------



## sergiot (Abr 3, 2019)

Me pasó un caso en donde tuve que aumentar un poco el disipador en tamaño porque los mosfet que conseguia eran muy malos, el original me habia durado 3 segundos, unos que tenia guardado viejo y no calentaba era de menor tensión, pero aun asi andaba perfecto, termine poniendo uno de similares caracteristicas con disipador mas grande, lamentablemente lo ideal es recuperar compenentes de placas viejas, es mas confiable que ir a comprar nuevo, en muchos casos.


----------



## tito2 (Abr 3, 2019)

Tienes toda la razon voy a comprar placas para tener en stock ..tampoco habia encontrado condensadores de 84uf tuve que hacer arrreglos para que me de un aproximado...la pregunta es si tengo que reparar otras fuentes u otras placas  de otras marcas quizas me encuentre con que los componentes originales que  no sean comerciales . Se tendria que recurrir a recuperar de placas viejas ..es asi como se da solucion en la reparacion de tv? O wn wlnpeor de los casos cambiar toda la placa ? Es frecuente hacer estas cosas en reparaciones de tv?.


----------



## sergiot (Abr 3, 2019)

La fuente es la parte mas reparable de un lcd y la que mas suele tener problemas, la main es la menos reparable sobre todo cuando se estropea el microprocesador o alguna memoria y no se tiene el repuesto, o no se tiene el firmware o no se tiene las herramientas para sacarlo y soldar el nuevo, en esos casos va cambio de placa.


----------



## tito2 (Abr 4, 2019)

Aya ok gracias por el comentario .
Entonces solo se intentaria usar pistola de calor para el procesador o memorias.
En el caso de las tiras de led se puede cambiar si es tv led ..y si es lcd no creo que sea comercail los fluorescentes de catodo frio ..
Entonces si es tv lcd led y plasma solo se.podria reparar las fuentes...
Se.les agradece.por los comentarios los tomare en cuenta al momento de reparar tv


----------

